# Jump Ramp/Quarterpipe Help



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Guys -
I'm thinking of making a ramp that would serve double duty: as a jump ramp for my 24" and a quarterpipe for my skateboard. I'm thinking 3 feet. Not sure about the transitions, yet. My main concern is that if I put on coping for skaiting, will that throw me when I'm jumping?
thanks Guys,
Colin


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Coping will not hurt you at all, unless you make it crazy big.
Make it 4 feet tall, with an 8 foot radius.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

What duck said...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

colin1 said:


> Hey Guys -
> I'm thinking of making a ramp that would serve double duty: as a jump ramp for my 24" and a quarterpipe for my skateboard. I'm thinking 3 feet. Not sure about the transitions, yet. My main concern is that if I put on coping for skaiting, will that throw me when I'm jumping?
> thanks Guys,
> Colin


are you going to build a landing to land on ?










*wood transitions *
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190499


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

That jump box looks like an awesome winter project


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> are you going to build a landing to land on ?
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190499


'ppreciate this, dude - Was orginially thinking a flat bank for the landing, but now you've got me thinking...


----------

